# Daten von Windows Festplatte retten mit Linux? Fehlermeldungen..



## C Punkt (2. Oktober 2019)

Hi.. mir ist kürzlich die der Windows Laptop abgekackt und jetzt kommt vor dem booten die Fehlermeldung, dass der Laptop kein Bootmedium mehr findet.. Vermutlich is Windows im Arsch.
Habe meinen Linux Mint stick reingehauen und versucht die Festplatte zu öffnen..geht nicht vermutlich aufgrund von den üblichen Schwierigkeiten, also Schreibrechte und soweiter .. oder sogar das ntfs Format der Festplatte.. Jedenfalls hab ich dazu was auf Google gefunden, aber das klappt auch nicht..


Das sind die Fehlermeldungen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde empfehlen direkt ein Image mit ddrescue zu ziehen. gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Dann kannst du immer noch schauen, was dort an Daten drauf ist.
Da kannst du auch mal hier reinschauen, was ich so an Erfahrungen gesammelt habe: Kopiergeschwindigkeit dd bzw. ddrescue
Installation einfach mit "sudo apt-get install gddrescue". Zusätzlich kannst du auch noch ddrescueview installieren. Das wertet die Logdatei grafisch aus. 


Die Fehlermeldung im Fenster kommt wegen dem Ruhezustand oder Schnellstart. Heißt aber, dass die Platte zumindest noch so weit lebt, dass die NTFS-Partition erkannt wird.
In der Konsole fehlt beim Mountbefehl auf jeden Fall die Angabe des Mountpoints, also der Pfad, an dem die Partition ins Dateisystem gehängt wird. 
Insbesondere sollte natürlich auch die gleiche Platte angeben werden. In der Fehlermeldung steht sda und in der Konsole hast du sdb eingegeben. Die Zahl dahinter kennzeichnet die Partitionsnummer. 
Hier findest du die Grundlagen: Datentraeger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Du kannst auch einfach den Befehl aus der anderen Fenster kopieren und -o durch -ro ersetzen. Natürlich mit sudo davor.


----------



## Ellina (2. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen direkt ein Image mit ddrescue zu ziehen. gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de



Dass würde ich nicht empfehlen. Weil mit DD oder Testdisk kannst du dass genau so gut machen. Du musst ehe in Terminal arbeiten.
Hier mal zum Thema, Datenrettung.

Dann kannst du ne Image machen und dann es entpacken und daten Retten geht wesentlich einfacher als mit den Anderen Programmen. Die ich selber nicht genutzt habe mit Testdisk habe ich und dass hat für eine sd-karte super geklappt.

Zu dein Problem. Die Festplatte ist in Lese modus sollte sie zu mindestens sein. Damit daten nicht überschrieben werden können.

Deine Aufforderung zum mouten kann es nicht klappen weil du keine ziel ort angegeben hast.



> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1


 (Hier bitte die entsprechenden pfads anpassen dass ist nur ein beispiel.

Den Rest muss ich mich DKK007 Anschlißen.

Probiere mal 





> df-h & L


(Bitte nicht zusammen sondern einzelnt. dann siehst du wie viel belegt ist und kannst das kontrollieren.)

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir.


----------



## fotoman (2. Oktober 2019)

Warum soll die NTFS-Partition überhaupt mit Schreibrechten (also "rw") gemounted werden? Zur reinen Datenrettung genügen doch Leserechte.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ellina schrieb:


> Dass würde ich nicht empfehlen. Weil mit DD oder Testdisk kannst du dass genau so gut machen. Du musst ehe in Terminal arbeiten.
> Hier mal zum Thema, Datenrettung.



Falsch. dd kann nicht mit Fehlern umgehen und hört beim ersten Fehler auf. 
Ich habe schon nicht ohne Grund ddrescue empfohlen, was genau für solche Fälle entwickelt wurde.

Hab damit auch schon recht häufig Images erstellt. Komme ja aus der IT-Forensik Branche.


----------



## C Punkt (2. Oktober 2019)

Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen in  euren Links zur Datenrettung gelesen.

Habe so rausgefunden, dass die SSD die nicht bootet scheinbar sdc heißt. Wie ihr im 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehen könnt, ist da aber keine Partition sdc1 oder so.. einfach sdc.
Habe es mal mit ntfsfix probiert und versucht die sdc zu mounten, aber wie ihr seht kommt auch da ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Bevor ich so Sachen wie Images oder so mache: Kann ich die ssd nicht erstmal mounten und auslesen? Warum kommen die Fehler?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt am Besten erst mal Image ziehen. Dan hat man zumindest den aktuellen Stand, wenn die originale SSD ganz abschmiert.
Dazu hat man auf dem Image auch mehr Möglichkeiten was zu reparieren.

sdc ist eine Platte. Die lässt sich nicht mounten. Das geht nur bei Partitionen.


----------



## C Punkt (3. Oktober 2019)

okay danke, werde das heute im Laufe des Tages mal machen, kann man denn anhand meiner Bilder (die aktuellen, seit ihr weiß das die sdc Platte scheinbar das Problem ist und nicht die sda Platte)  sagen, was denn eigentlich mit der Platte los ist?
Könnte nicht ein chkdsk nicht tatsächlich schon helfen?

Ahja und nochwas: Du schreibst DDrescue und verlinkst Gddrescue, welches meinst du jetzt?

Edit: wenn ich dein Befehl: "sudo apt-get gddrescue" eingebe kommt im Terminal: E: Invalid Operation gddrescue
und wenn ich install dazupacke nach apt-get, lädt es ne Zeit dann kommt: Unable to locate package ggdrescue
​
In dem Link von dir zur Datenrettung steht zudem, dass bei NTFS-Datensystemen zur Datenrettung Testdisk und Photorec genutzt werden sollten.. das ignorier ich jetzt erstmal oder?

Und du meintest:

"Du kannst auch einfach den Befehl aus der anderen Fenster kopieren und -o durch -ro ersetzen. Natürlich mit sudo davor. " 

Meinst du den von mir eingetippten Befehl wo ich -o rw schreibe? Und wozu mache ich das dann?

​


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

Das Paket von ddrescue heißt einfach gddrescue. 

Bei dem installieren fehlt ein install. 
"sudo apt-get install gddrescue". Steht auch so im Link drin.
Vorher auch mal die Paketliste aktualisieren. "sudo apt-get update". 
Internetverbindung hast du?


Da aktuell keine Partition erkannt wird, kannst du dir weitere mountversuche sparen.



C Punkt schrieb:


> Könnte nicht ein chkdsk nicht tatsächlich schon helfen?



Das geht nur, wenn grundlegend eine Partition erkannt und ein Dateisystem gefunden wird. Allerdings schreibt chkdsk sehr viel auf der Platte rum und kann damit auch noch den Rest zerstören. 
Deshalb erst Image anlegen, dann hast du zumindest eine Datensicherung.


----------



## Ellina (3. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. dd kann nicht mit Fehlern umgehen und hört beim ersten Fehler auf.
> Ich habe schon nicht ohne Grund ddrescue empfohlen, was genau für solche Fälle entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Hab damit auch schon recht häufig Images erstellt. Komme ja aus der IT-Forensik Branche.



Wie gesagt ich habe da keine Erfahrung will dass da auch nicht negativer machen als es ist wenn du dass ehe schon gemacht hast und dich besser aus kennst.
du zu den tema oben zitierenten text DKK007.

Wenn du mal folgendes machst dann siehst du zu mindestens ob ne Paditions-Tabelle ist ohne weiter auf die Festplatte schreiben zu müßen.



> sudo blkid


 und 





> sudo blkid -o list



Dann siehst du wie gesagt ob es was gibt.

Und wiso du folgenes versuchst verstehe ich auch nicht.



> Meinst du den von mir eingetippten Befehl wo ich -o rw schreibe? Und wozu mache ich das dann?



Wenn du die Systempatition wo windows liegt mit Schreib-Rechten einhängst dann wird dort doch wieder geschrieben. Wiso willst du wo schreiben wo du doch was Retten möchtest.

Und 



> In dem Link von dir zur Datenrettung steht zudem, dass bei NTFS-Datensystemen zur Datenrettung Testdisk und Photorec genutzt werden sollten.. das ignorier ich jetzt erstmal oder?



Ich habe mit Testdisk eine 32gb sd-karte mit merheren images gerettet weil ich damit nicht vertraut war und lieber ein image zu viel als eins zu wenig und die meisten dinge nicht gerettet zu haben.
Es gibt dort einen sehr hohen prozent satz wo die rettung klappt. Musikt ist halt schwiriger. Aber bilder können auch fast komplet dar gestellt werden.

Ich empfehle dir nochmals nutze testdisk mach ne image auf ne andere festplatte und mounte wie schon geschrieben die festplatte ein ohne schreib rechte.

Dass mit den Schreib rechten haben wir jetzt schon zu genüge gesagt was passiert.

Wenn dir die daten wichtig sind dann versuch nicht mehr herum zu schreiben sondern zu retten.

Und ich muss in allen dingen muss ich DKK007 recht geben. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## C Punkt (3. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Paket von ddrescue heißt einfach gddrescue.
> 
> Bei dem installieren fehlt ein install.
> "sudo apt-get install gddrescue". Steht auch so im Link drin.
> ...




Habe ja oben geschrieben:  "und wenn ich install dazupacke nach apt-get, lädt es ne Zeit dann kommt: Unable to locate package ggdrescue"
Also damit gings auch nicht.

Ja habe Internet und auch erfolgreich das update gemacht.
​



​


DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb erst Image anlegen, dann hast du zumindest eine Datensicherung.



Wie mache ich denn ein Image? Finde dazu in der Datensicherung den Absatz nicht beziehungsweise es wird was vorausgesetzt, was ich nicht weiß.. habe deshalb mal auf der Seite geschaut wie es von Anfang an mit Knoppix beschrieben ist:

https://www.030-datenrettung.de/datenrettung-linux-ddrescue-anleitung

bei schritt 5 komme ich aber nicht weiter, da der Schritt 5 

ddrescue -f /dev/sda /dev/sdb /home/users/knoppix/Desktop/log0.log (wobei ich user/knoppix mal durch /ubuntu/Desktop ersetzt habe, weil mir der Pfad zum Desktop so angezeigt wurde wenn ich einen neuen Ornder auf dem Desktop erstelle und dann auf Properties nach dem Pfad schaue.) Habe natürlich Quell und Zielplatte entsprechend angegeben, waren in dem Fall sdb auf sdd)

​zur Fehlermeldung führt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem Befehl "ddrescue -f /dev/sda /dev/sdb /home/users/knoppix/Desktop/log0.log" machst du auch kein Image, sondern kopierst die ganze Platte physisch (sda auf sdb). Kann also sein, dass du dir die Zielplatte schon überschrieben hast. 

Wobei dir dafür wohl zum Glück die Rechte fehlten. 
Für den direkten Lese- oder Schreibzugriff auf eine Platte brauchen Programme wie dd oder ddresuce natürlich Rootrechte. Also richtigen Befehl eingeben und sudo davor. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, frag vor der Eingabe nach. 

Am besten du geht mittel cd im Terminal direkt in den Ordner auf der Zielplatte und gibtst dort 
"ddrescue -n /dev/sdX image.dd logdatei.log" ein. Dann musst du dich nicht mit den anderen Pfaden beschäftigen, da dann automatisch die Pfade genommen werden, an der Stelle wo du dich mit dem Terminal befindest. 
sdX natürlich passend ersetzen. Da würde ich auch 


> _sudo blkid -o list_


zum Nachschauen nehmen.

Anstelle dem navigieren mit cd lässt sich in  den meisten Dateimanagern unter Linux auch direkt das Terminal an der Stelle öffnen. Entweder oben im Menü, oder mittel Rechtsklick auf den Ordner, bzw wenn du schon drin bist einer freien Stelle im Fenster, und "in Terminal öffnen".


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Warum soll die NTFS-Partition überhaupt mit Schreibrechten (also "rw") gemounted werden? Zur reinen Datenrettung genügen doch Leserechte.



Da hast  du zum Teil Recht aber  nicht  mehr  wenn  die  Platte Verschlüsselt  ist , ich glaube  da kommt  man dann mit Linux nicht mehr  ran ?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die Platte verschlüsselt ist , kommt man da natürlich nicht ran. 
Da ist in dem Image nur Zahlensalat drin. 

Von Verschlüsselung hat der TE aber  nichts geschrieben. Und dann wäre auch gar kein NTFS-Dateisystem erkannt worden, wie es in der ersten Fehlermeldung der Fall war. 
Eine  vorbereitete oder  aktive Bitlocker-Verschlüsselung wird in GParted als übrigens Typ Bitlocker angezeigt.


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst auch wenn  du  den  PC mit  Linux Bootest  auf  alle anderen Geschützen Bereich zugreifen wen die nicht Verschlüsselt  sind> das  ist  schon seit  Jahren Bekannt  unter  >>Experten<<.  ohne das du  speziell Windows  Zugriffsrechte  braust  > die brauste nur im Netzwerk  aber   nicht  wenn  man den PC mit  Linux bootet .

Wenn Er  seine HDD Verschlüsselt hat muss er  die erst  Entschlüssen um  mit  Linux an die Daten zu kommen ,
 so ist  das  nun ma. 
Wenn seine HDD komplett Abgeraucht   ist kannste   auch mit  Linux nichts mehr  Retten  mit   HDD  Wiederherstungs- Tools versuchen die  Daten zu Retten ?

Achtung  ich bin  kein Linux Experte nur  Fortgeschrittener   Einsteiger der   keine Tipps hier  geben darf , die Experten seit  ihr  ja mit  Empfehlungen   das man lange Text  Codes  in Linux  Shell eingeben soll .


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich. Denn Linux wird gewöhnlich über die Kommandozeile bedient. Das war schon die letzten 30 Jahre so. 
Wie heißt es so schön, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ...

Er soll auch erst mal unter Linux nichts retten, sondern ein Image erstellen, von dem man dann retten kann. Ob man dafür dann Windows oder Linux-Tools verwendet ist auch egal.
Da kann man dann z.B. Autopsy verwenden oder Universelle Software-Loesung fuer schnelle DIY-Datenrettung
Wenn die Beschädigung am Dateisystem recht klein ist, kann man das Rohdaten-Image (also so wie es z.B. dd/ddrescue erstellt) auch mit einer aktuellen 7-Zip Version öffnen, was den Vorteil hat, dass das schon auf fast jedem System drauf ist.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn Er  seine HDD Verschlüsselt hat muss er  die erst  Entschlüssen um  mit  Linux an die Daten zu kommen ,
> so ist  das  nun ma.


TE Post LESEN! Da steht nichts von Verschlüsselung!


colormix schrieb:


> Wenn seine HDD komplett Abgeraucht   ist kannste   auch mit  Linux nichts mehr  Retten  mit   HDD  Wiederherstungs- Tools versuchen die  Daten zu Retten ?


Komplett abgeraucht ist diese noch nicht. Und würde es so sein, dann würde ich eher darauf tippen das der Bootloader im Eimer ist. 


colormix schrieb:


> Achtung  ich bin  kein Linux Experte


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung!


colormix schrieb:


> nur  Fortgeschrittener   Einsteiger der   keine Tipps hier  geben darf , die Experten seit  ihr  ja mit  Empfehlungen   das man lange Text  Codes  in Linux  Shell eingeben soll .


Dein Umgang und Unwahrheiten die Du posaunst sind unzulässig und nicht hilfreich. Wer nur Klickbunti unter Linux nutzt, dem ist eh nimmer zu helfen


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. Oktober 2019)

Hast Du mal versucht mit Rufus ein Windows to go Stick zu erstellen?
Währe eine weitere Möglichkeit die Platte mit Windows-Bordmittel zu Reparieren gegebenfalls Daten zu Retten.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit dem Befehl "ddrescue -f /dev/sda /dev/sdb /home/users/knoppix/Desktop/log0.log" machst du auch kein Image, sondern kopierst die ganze Platte physisch (sda auf sdb). Kann also sein, dass du dir die Zielplatte schon überschrieben hast.
> 
> Wobei dir dafür wohl zum Glück die Rechte fehlten.
> Für den direkten Lese- oder Schreibzugriff auf eine Platte brauchen Programme wie dd oder ddresuce natürlich Rootrechte. Also richtigen Befehl eingeben und sudo davor. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, frag vor der Eingabe nach.
> ...




Huch Glück gehabt.. das wäre ja um ein Haar nach hinten losgegangen 

Also um das nochmal sauber neu aufzurollen: 

Der Laptop ist von meinem Kollege und ich bin sein "Pseudo IT-Experte" weil ich zumindest weiß dass es sowas gibt wie ubuntu über einen live-stick, während er überlegt hatte das Ding erstmal für 50€ Kostenvoranschlag zum Laden zu bringen. 

Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass da ne HDD und ne SSD drin ist. Die HDD konnte ich bereits retten, die SSD ist aber die scheinbar beschädigte Platte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich glaube bei der wurde bisher noch nie ein Dateiformat angezeigt, das war nur die HDD! Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das es NTFS ist, weil SSDs das normalerweise bei Windows sind. Aber erkannt wird es soweit ich weiß nicht. Genauso wenig wie eine Partition auf der Platte.

_sudo blkid -o list

zeigt sie mir nicht an, da ich denke dass das wohl ein Befehl ist um Partitionen anzuzeigen?

fdisk -l zeigt mir die Platte nun als sdb an.

hwinfo --short zeigt mir eben auch die Platte und nicht die partion von sdb an..

Habe jetzt über einen komischen Google link und en Haufen Kommandos von denen ich keine Ahnung habe was sie bedeuten, immerhin mal ddrescue installiert bekommen

Jetzt folge ich eben deiner Anweisung und das Image wird erstellt. Wenn ich das Image hab, mach ich wohl erstmal testweise chkdsk mit nem win live stick. 

Dann wage ich mich mit den Tools die du empfahlst an das Image. Danke soweit!

EDIT:

_


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Hast Du mal versucht mit


​


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Rufus ein Windows to go Stick zu erstellen?
> Währe eine weitere Möglichkeit die Platte mit Windows-Bordmittel zu Reparieren gegebenfalls Daten zu Retten.​



ja habe ich aber Diskpart zeigt mit listdisk zwar die Platte an, aber mit listvolume keine Partition, ergo kein chkdsk möglich stimmts? 

Habe nun das Image erstellt und versuche damit mal an meine daten zu kommen mit dem Prog das *DKK007* verlinkt hat. Danke!*[SUB][/SUB]*
edit: 7-zip meldet beim Versuch des Entpackens der dd Datei: Die Datei kann nicht als Archiv geöffnet werden
​


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst auch mit diesem Durchfuehren einer Datenrettung mit unserer Runtime Live-CD ein Live Stick erstellen und schauen ob Du auf die Festplatte zugreifen kannst.
Ansonsten mit DKK007 Prog weiter machen


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> TE Post LESEN! Da steht nichts von Verschlüsselung!
> 
> Komplett abgeraucht ist diese noch nicht. Und würde es so sein, dann würde ich eher darauf tippen das der Bootloader im Eimer ist.
> 
> ...



1. zum 2 x   muss  man kein Image erstellen wenn man nur Daten Sichern will,  so was zieht man sich einfach  unter Ununtu  mit einem File Manager "z.b. *PCManFM Umuntu*"   auf Ext HDD, SD Karte oder USB Stick einfach rüber .

Mit Fdisk kannste  nicht  so  einfach den Bootloder reparieren dazu braust du ein Profil HDD HD Manager  oder 

....bootrec.exe /fixboot

2. schon erstaunlich was   für Unwahrheiten wo zu tage tage kommen, ich habe erst vor kurzen meinen Windows PC  mit einer Linux DVD gebootet  um Inhalte zu löschen die von Windows blockiert sind  aus dem Programm User Verz. und Windows Verz. ,
User Bilder und ungewollte Hintergrund Bilder .

Es ist schwer zu begreifen>>> wenn ich meinen Windows PC mit einer Linux DVD boote  diese nicht Verschlüsselt komprimiert  und heile ist >>> brauche ich keine  Schreibrechte um an die Inhalte ran zu kommen . und arbeite da ganz bequem über den Linux File  Manager . Bei Ununtu heißt der PCManFM oder so ähnlich und den bracht man nur 1 x anklicken der beißt nicht  der File Manager öffnet sich auch automatisch wenn man nur auf das LW Symbol klickt , dann macht man ein 2. Fenster auf und kopiert es rüber , das kannste auch über Netzwerk Kopieren auf einen anderem PC z.b  oder NAS LW  z.b.

Sicherlich wird auch gleich behauptet das geht alles so nicht ,
nun ich mache das fast jeden Tag das ich mit meinen Linux PC was unter lade und mir das auf den Windows PC rüber kopiere LW NTFS,
auch die Ext. Backup Platten ist in   NTFSzufälligerweise kann ich da auch mit Linux problemlos darauf zugreifen , Löschen, Speichern, ändern , Lesen ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2019)

Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für eine Phobie vor der Kommandozeile?

Wenn du den Umgang mit Linux lernen willst, warum nutzt du da nur irgendwelche grafischen Tools?

Jedes Mal, wenn jemand mit den Kommandozeilen-Befehlen kommt, kommst du mit irgendwelchen obskuren Tools, die eine UI haben?

Hast du mal einen Linux (Web-)Server aufgesetzt? Wenn ja, wie machst du da alles, ohne GUI oder installierst du dir da ein KDE, Gnome, etc. ?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

C Punkt schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass da ne HDD und ne SSD drin ist. Die HDD konnte ich bereits retten, die SSD ist aber die scheinbar beschädigte Platte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei die SSD da schon selbst gewarnt hat. Die Rote Meldung stammt von der SMART-Auswertung und da hätte dann entsprechend auch CrystalDiskInfo gewarnt. 
Kannst du eventuell noch so einen Screenshot für die HDD machen? 
Das wäre übrigens die verbaute SSD: HFS128G39TND-N210A Hynix 128GB MLC SATA 6Gbps M.2 2280 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Wie ist denn der Stand bei der Datenrettung der HDD. Hast du da jetzt das Image, oder schon die Daten selbst, bzw. welches Image hattest du versucht mit 7-Zip zu entpacken?
Dokumentation ist alles. Notfalls schreibst du dir auf einen Zettel, was du mit welchen Befehlen gemacht hast, damit wir das hier aus der Ferne nachvollziehen können. 

Worauf erstellt du eigentlich das Image? Denn ich sehe da neben dem Bootstick nur die SSD und die Toshiba-HDD, was wahrscheinlich die interne HDD ist. Oder hing die Zielplatte da einfach nur gerade nicht dran?


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn jemand mit den Kommandozeilen-Befehlen kommt, kommst du mit irgendwelchen obskuren Tools, die eine UI haben?
> 
> Hast du mal einen Linux (Web-)Server aufgesetzt? Wenn ja, wie machst du da alles, ohne GUI oder installierst du dir da ein KDE, Gnome, etc. ?



man braucht keine Kommandozeilen-Befehlen um an die Daten zu kommen,
man kann es sich natürlich auch umständlichen verkomplizieren   da scheitern Windows User dann erst recht ,
ich nutze die nur selten weil es für Alles Tools gibt wo das schneller einfacher  geht  ein der meist genutzten Tools ist CC und gnome-disk-utility, (ich habe vor ein paar Tagen erst eine gesamte NTFS HDD unter Linux um kopiert ca. 400 GB .


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ob deine Tools hier funktionieren, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Die Frage ist nicht mit was, sondern ob überhaupt. Beschädigte Flashspeicher sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt, dass sich dort besonders gut Daten retten lassen. 
Deshalb ist jetzt erst mal ein Image wichtig.

@TE: Wenn du das Image von der SSD schon hast, kannst du das mal mit einem Hexeditor wie HxD öffnen.  
Dann bitte mal einen Screenshot von den ersten 512 Byte des Image machen. Normalerweise erkennnt man das Ende des MBR, welcher genau den ersten Sektor (512 Byte) groß ist an der hexadezimalen Bytefolge "55 AA".
Würde gerne mal sehen, was da so drin steht. 

Wenn hinter dem 55 AA mit 45 46 49 weiter geht (als Ascii "EFI"), handelt es sich um eine GPT-Partitionstabelle. Da wäre dann nur ein "Fake-MBR" davor, welcher aber genauso mit 55AA endet. 
Dann wäre bei GPT die eigentliche Partitionstabelle im insgesamt 3. Sektor der Platte.

Müsste dann bei GPT etwa so aussehen (Bilder mit recovery explorer professional):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HxD zeigt dir leider die Sektorgrenzen bei Images nicht mit an. Du kannst dich aber an den Offsets links orientieren. 512 Byte sind hexadezimal (h) "200". Der zweite Sektor geht also bei 200 los, der dritte bei 400 usw. 
Die lassen sich beim klick auf den Tabellenkopf "Offset" aber auch in dezimal (d) und oktal (o) umstellen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> man braucht keine Kommandozeilen-Befehlen um an die Daten zu kommen,
> man kann es sich natürlich auch umständlichen verkomplizieren   da scheitern Windows User dann erst recht ,
> ich nutze die nur selten weil es für Alles Tools gibt wo das schneller geht  ein der meist genutzten Tools ist CC und gnome-disk-utility



Klar braucht man die Kommandozeile nicht, wenn man die Bedienung von Linux (kennen)lernen will.
Dass du daran scheiterst, merkt man sehr gut.

Und was machst du, wenn du mal einen Server betreibst / wartest?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Bitte das Offtopic unterlassen um den TE nicht noch weiter abzulenken und zu verwirren.


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Klar braucht man die Kommandozeile nicht, wenn man die Bedienung von Linux (kennen)lernen will.
> Dass du daran scheiterst, merkt man sehr gut.
> 
> Und was machst du, wenn du mal einen Server betreibst / wartest?



ich brauche keinen Server auch in Zukunft nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bitte das Offtopic unterlassen um den TE nicht noch weiter abzulenken und zu verwirren.



ich verstehe nicht was daran so schwer  ist eine Linux Ununtu  oder   MX oder  Lununtu,  ist egal  eine  Boot DVD , oder Stick mit Rufus zu erstellen Booten Live Modus  File Manager  öffnen Daten aus dem Windows User Verz.  auf ein anderes  Lw um Kopieren.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht was daran so schwer ist eine Linux Ununto Boot DVD , oder Stick mit Rufus zu stellen Booten Live Modus File Manager öffnen Daten aus dem Windows User Verz.
> auf ein anderes Lw rüber zu Kopieren.


Beiträge Lesen dann verstehst Du worum es geht!

Und Du scheiterst schon an der Linux Console so wie an der Einrichtung deines NAS (Trollthread FFS). 
Der Begriff Datenrettung ist zu hoch für dein Geist.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht was daran so schwer  ist eine Linux Ununtu  oder   MX oder  Lununtu,  ist egal  eine  Boot DVD , oder Stick mit Rufus zu erstellen Booten Live Modus  File Manager  öffnen Daten aus dem Windows User Verz.  auf ein anderes  Lw um Kopieren.



Viel Spaß damit, wenn gar keine Partition erkannt wird.


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, wenn gar keine Partition erkannt wird.



dann muss er mit Paragon HDD Manager  bei gehen sehen das man davon eine  Iso Boot CD bekommt und damit versuchen mit  dem Wiederherstellen ,
oder mit Linux GParted  Daten Rettung versuchen ?
wenn da überhaupt  kein Windows LW mehr angezeigt wird
 ist die HDD  wahrscheinlich  im Ar***,
GParted  gibt es auch als reine Iso gleich zum erstellen einer CD


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> wenn da überhaupt  kein Windows LW mehr angezeigt wird ist die HDD  wahrscheinlich  im Ar***,


Wenn die Platte nicht angezeigt wird, heißt es nicht das sie kaputtt ist. Es befinden sich immer noch Daten auf der Platte. Und diese Daten sollen gerettet werden. Und ist das Thema. Deine sinnlosen Beiträge führen mehr und mehr in die Irre als sie helfen.
Fang endlich an, diese zu LESEN oder hör auf in Themen einzuwirken von dem Du keinerlei Ahnung hast!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hör auf, dein Unwissen zu Posten! Damit hilft du nicht, sondern würdest im Gegenteil für Schaden sorgen.

Außerdem machst du den Thread unübersichtlich und hier zählt jedes Detail.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

also hab jetzt mit dem link von DKK007 das Tool Recovery Explorer Standard geladen und dort die dd Datei ausgewählt aber wie komme ich nun an die Daten dran?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ist das Image ("dd Datei") von der SSD, oder von der HDD?

Oder hast du die Daten von der HDD schon alle? Das war vorhin nicht ganz klar.

Edit:
Kannst du bitte mal einen Screenshot vom Recovery-Explorer machen, damit ich sehe was da angezeigt wird. Da kann ich dir auch sagen, was du machen muss. 
Ich hab hier gerade nur die Professional Version drauf, da sind die Menüs etwas anders.

Links solltest du normalerweise die verbauten Datenträger von dem System sehen, wo das Programm drauf läuft. Dort wird dann auch der Datenträger aus dem Image nach dem Hinzufügen angezeigt.
Ich hab hier mal einen Screenshot aus dem www:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

Hey,  ja  ich habe die Daten von der HDD, die war auch ok, aber die SSD war als fehlerhaft angezeigt und da sie bootmedium ist, ging natürlich nichts. 

also hier ein Bild von der Ausgangslage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst das rechtklick menü, da hab ich die erste Option ausgeführt, da passiert aber nichts, ich kann eine log Datei im ssdb Format finden, aber weiß nicht was ich mit der soll.

Die restlichen Option sind nicht wirklich ausführbar bzw ich weiß nicht weiter, soll nen pfad oder so, hört sich auch nicht nach dem an was ich suche

Habe unten rechts scannen und untersuchen ausgeführt, führt auch zu nichts, und der "Daten im WIzard-Modus retten" unten links führt auch zu nichts, siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Es sieht aktuell auf den ersten Blick so aus, als hast du das Image nur von der Partition und nicht von der gesamten SSD erstellt. 
Kannst du bitte mal die komplette Logdatei vom ddrescue entweder hier in einen SPOILER packen, oder irgendwo bei einem Sharehoster o.ä. hochladen und verlinken. Ich würde mir die gerne mal im ganzen anschauen.

Dann auch mal wie angesprochen das Image mit HxD öffnen und am Besten auch direkt einen Screenshot vom Datei Anfang machen. 
Dann sehen wird, ob da überhaupt etwas außer Nullen drin steht. Normalerweise sollte auf jeden Fall am Ende des ersten Sektors "55 AA" stehen, da auch der 1. Sektor einer NTFS-Partition damit enden würde. 

Ich würde mich dann wieder melden, wenn die beiden Sachen erledigt sind.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn eine Windowsplatte kaputt ist, dann bitte auch erst einmal die Windows Bootrepair Sachen ausprobieren. Also von der entsprechenden Windows Version DVD oder USB starten und die Reparaturoptionen wählen, wenn das nicht klappt, auf die Reparaturkonsole wechseln und dort weitermachen.

Datenrettung per Fremd-OS macht man normalerweise nur, wenn das Dateisystem noch lesbar, das OS selber aber aus irgendeinem Grund zerstört ist. Grund dafür sind die schon zuvor erörterten Mount-Probleme.


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

C Punkt
Keine Daten gefunden heißt das sie leer ist 
ich verstehe nicht was das rum hantieren mit irgendwelchen Tools soll wenn die Platte noch angezeigt wird und leer ist?
File Manager Inhalt wenn Leer  dann  ist da  auch nichts zu  kopieren,
braucht man ein Tool was Gelöschte Dateien wieder herstellen kann, die Index Datei wieder Herstellt oder Extrahiert  ,    wenn du da viele Schreib Zugriffe gemacht hast  danach ist noch weniger zu retten weil  dann ein Teil überschreiben wird   .

File Manager bei Linux Versteckt Dateien anzeigen aktiveren,
dann werden Alle angezeigt auch Inhalte vom Papierkorb  und da würde auch mal rein schauen ob da was gelandet ist .
Wenn die Platte bei Scann Disk keine Fehler anzeigt dann ist die heile nur Leer .


Kann dein Windows 10 nicht auch beim Listen der LW die LW Größe und was belegt ist mit anzeigen ?


----------



## Downsampler (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die MFT zerschossen ist, wird die Platte unter Umständen als Leer angezeigt. Mit den Windows Reparaturoptionen oder der Reparaturkonsole könnte man die MFT aber wieder Reparieren und die Partitionen wieder herstellen. Das mit dem Wiederherstellungstool kann man auch mit Linux machen, aber erst muß man die Partitionen wieder herstellen. Weil ohne Dateisystem hat man auch keine Dateien.


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> aber erst muß man die Partitionen wieder herstellen. Weil ohne Dateisystem hat man auch keine Dateien.



das geht doch mit Windows Bordmitteln auch z.b. mit der  Boot DVD
unter Reparatur Funktionen Wiederherstellen ganz einfach .


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht man dann halt auf den Screenshots vom Image. Im Image ist alles so drin, wie es Software auslesen kann. 
Also alles was da nicht drin ist, kann auch nicht von irgendwelchen Datenrettungstools gefunden werden. Dann bleibt nur Chips auslöten, oder was auch immer, aber nichts, was der normale Nutzer hinbekommt. 

Deshalb als ersten mal das Image prüfen.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Datenrettung per Fremd-OS macht man normalerweise nur, wenn das Dateisystem noch lesbar, das OS selber aber aus irgendeinem Grund zerstört ist. Grund dafür sind die schon zuvor erörterten Mount-Probleme.



Es ging erst mal gar nicht um eine Datenrettung, sondern um ein Image, von dem man die Daten retten kann. 
Da ist Linux deutlich besser geeignet, weil man es sich bei Fehlern auf der Platte nicht gleich mit aufhängt. 






colormix schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht was das rum hantieren mit irgendwelchen Tools soll wenn die Platte noch angezeigt wird und leer ist?
> File Manager Inhalt wenn Leer dann ist da auch nichts zu kopieren,
> braucht man ein Tool was Gelöschte Dateien wieder herstellen kann, die Index Datei wieder Herstellt oder Extrahiert , wenn du da viele Schreib Zugriffe gemacht hast danach ist noch weniger zu retten weil dann ein Teil überschreiben wird .



Was denkst, du, was der Recover Explorer für ein Tool ist. Manchmal frag man sich echt, ob du zu blöd zum lesen bist. 
Es lässt sich nichts reparieren, was nicht da ist.
Halt dich da doch endlich raus. 

Wenn in dem Image nur Nullen drin stehen, spuckt die SSD nicht mehr andere als Nullen aus und dann bleibt nur noch die Tonne. Vorausgesetzt, das Image wurde richtig angelegt.
Deshalb brauche ich die Logdatei vom ddrescue und die Screenshots von HxD. Das schreibe ich aber nun auch schon zum dritten Mal.



colormix schrieb:


> braucht man ein Tool was Gelöschte Dateien wieder herstellen kann, die Index Datei wieder Herstellt oder Extrahiert , wenn du da viele Schreib Zugriffe gemacht hast danach ist noch weniger zu retten weil dann ein Teil überschreiben wird .



Deshalb soll ja auch ein Image erstellt werden. Da wird nur gelesen. 
Im Idealfall würde man natürlich einen Writeblocker dazwischen hängen, damit man jegliche Schreibzugriffe unterbindet. z.B. CRU WiebeTech Forensic Ultradock v5.5

Den Rest spare ich mir mal zu kommentieren, weil da erstens alles Falsch ist und das zweitens schon erklärt wurde.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

Huuuch sorry DKK007, ich habe die komplette dritte Seite hier nicht gelesen, muss ausversehen direkt von der zweiten auf die 4. Seite gesprungen sein, deshalb auch meine unvollständige Antwort. Im Folgenden versuche ich auchmal die Fragen zu Seite drei zu beantworten. Ich fang aber mal mit dem aktuellsten an:



Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn eine Windowsplatte kaputt ist, dann bitte auch erst einmal die Windows Bootrepair Sachen ausprobieren. Also von der entsprechenden Windows Version DVD oder USB starten und die Reparaturoptionen wählen, wenn das nicht klappt, auf die Reparaturkonsole wechseln und dort weitermachen.
> 
> Datenrettung per Fremd-OS macht man normalerweise nur, wenn das Dateisystem noch lesbar, das OS selber aber aus irgendeinem Grund zerstört ist. Grund dafür sind die schon zuvor erörterten Mount-Probleme.




Also, im BIOS wird die Platte noch normal angezeigt.  Ich habe auch einen Windows Live USB stick angedockt, die Schnellreparatur ist prompt Fehlgeschlagen und mittels Konsole habe ich wie gesagt über diskpart rausgefunden, dass sie keine Partition mehr hat und somit sind chkdsk nicht möglich. Wenn du mir sagst wie ich eine Partition wieder herstellen kann wäre das natürlich praktisch, dann könnte ich parallel am Laptop mit Windows live stick die platte versuchen zu reparieren und an meinem PC das Image.dd versuchen zu extrahieren/entpacken.

@DKK007: Die HDD interessiert nicht mehr, die Daten hab ich gerettet (ja das war die Toshiba MQ01ABD100). Die externe Festplatte war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur nicht mehr angeschlossen, deshalb konntest du sie da nicht sehen.
Im Folgenden liefere  ich dir mal die logdatei

edit 1: 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sieht aktuell auf den ersten Blick so aus, als hast du das Image nur von der Partition und nicht von der gesamten SSD erstellt.



Hältst du das für wahrscheinlich das mir das gelungen ist, wenn ubuntu mir im Terminal nicht mal ne Partition angezeigt hat und ich auch nie mit  zahlen hinter dem sdb gearbeitet hab, kann das trotzdem passieren? Denn ich habe die Befehle bestimmt ohne Zahl hinter dem sdb ausgeführt. Falls das trotzdem passieren kann, dann könnte es vlt sein.​


----------



## colormix (4. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging erst mal gar nicht um eine Datenrettung, sondern um ein Image, von dem man die Daten retten kann.
> Da ist Linux deutlich besser geeignet, weil man es sich bei Fehlern auf der Platte nicht gleich mit aufhängt.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht lesen kannst , "hatte gesagt wenn Leer ist dann ist Leer Inhalt


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

also.. hier mal der screenshot.. ohje sieht das schlecht aus? Habe das image mit HxD geöffnet und drüber seht ihr die logtei von ddrescue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

C Punkt schrieb:


> Hältst du das für wahrscheinlich das mir das gelungen ist, wenn ubuntu mir im Terminal nicht mal ne Partition angezeigt hat und ich auch nie mit  zahlen hinter dem sdb gearbeitet hab, kann das trotzdem passieren? Denn ich habe die Befehle bestimmt ohne Zahl hinter dem sdb ausgeführt. Falls das trotzdem passieren kann, dann könnte es vlt sein.​



OK. Dann zeigt da wohl das Programm einfach was falsch an. 
Wo hast du denn das log?


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

..oben rechts, als ich das image erstellt hab, habe ich die zwei dateien bekommen die du da im fenster siehst. Die log Datei hab ich oben rechts im Bild geöffnet.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

OK. Sehe den zweiten Post. Bei 32 kBit/s Übertragungsrate braucht es bloß noch etwas, bis das Bild aufbaut ist.

Edit:
Befehl ist soweit richtig, 20 Minuten sind für 100 GB auch realistisch. 

Sieht aber wirklich nach Totalschaden aus.

Da würde jetzt nur ein aktuelles Backup helfen.

Du kannst natürlich im Hexeditor noch mal runterscrollen, ob da irgendwann noch mal was anderes außer Nullen kommt.
Oder die Suchfunktion verwenden und nach irgendeinem Hexdezimalen Zeichen ungleich 0 suchen.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

Leider nur Nullen, da kommt nichts anderes mehr :/ 
Gibt es noch ne Möglichkeit oder ist alles weg? :/


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Der Controller der SSD spuckt nur noch Nullen aus. Ob nun der Controller selbst defekt ist, oder der Flash kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ändert aber aktuell auch nichts daran, dass da mit Software  nichts mehr zu machen ist.

Tut mir leid. 


Bei Professioneller Datenrettung würde ich bei dem Schadbild von einem mittleren vierstelligen Betrag ausgehen, wenn da überhaupt noch was mit Speicherchips auslöten zu machen ist.
Das lohnt sich in den aller seltensten Fällen.


----------



## Ellina (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich hoffe dass du die Ersten seiten Ernster nimmst 

Und dort nochmal siehst dass du mit den weg image erstellen besser gewessen wäre. Aber gut will da auch net mehr zu sagen.

Ich hoffe dass du bei so was demnächst anders vor gehst und erst schaust bevor du was machst. 

Wie gesagt lern bitte draus und versuch es andere male besser zu machen.

Tut mir leid dass es so blöd gelaufen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Und natürlich immer wieder ans Backup denken und da dann auch den Besitzer des Gerätes noch mal dran erinnern, wenn du ihm die  schlechten Nachrichten überbringst.


----------



## C Punkt (4. Oktober 2019)

Ja sehr schade, aber ist nun so, trotzdem Danke für die tolle Hilfe, war wirklich sehr nett!

Wäre künftig natürlich vorsichtiger vorgehen, wobei ich nicht glaube dass ich durch mein erstes Handeln viel kaputt gemacht habe, für das meißte hatte ich ja eh keine Berechtigung, weil ich ja nichtmal wusste wann man sudo schreiben muss und wann nicht, ich glaube so richtig gemacht (außer rumexperimentieren mit Befehlen die gar nicht anerkannt wurden) habe ich bis zum erstellen des images eigentlich nichts..


----------

